# Big News!!!!!!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile is getting a sister!!!! And shes SO excited....as am I! Check her out!










Oh, she looks familiar?! Weird.

JUSSSTTTT KIIIDDDDDINNNGGG!!!! Its Felony! And shes gonna be Maile's new little sister!!!  Thanks SOOOOOOO much to Shana!!!! And we cant wait till lil Miss Felony is at home with us!!! Im leaving Michigan around Nov. 4th to go pick her up (and meet PIG AND CREE AND INDIGO AND NEELA AND JARVIS...oh, and Shana too!). Maile might make the trip with me, Im not sure...all I know...WERE EXCITED!!!!

:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet I am happy for you. She is a good looking girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! I love it when pups go with board members


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sad.....I wanted her...LMAO


Congrats Shantel!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

heehee I KNEW THIS BEFORE *rolls around* im so cooool.
lol jk

come pick me up on the way shantel im hoppin a ride to steal piggy!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats ~! shes a pretty girl


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! Im SO excited!!!! And Megan, youre more than welcome to come!!! My boyfriend is being a poohead and cant get work off so my friend is coming with me...if she finds someone to watch her kid...UGH! I need people without committments!! LOL.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i wish i lived in the area =( but im ALL the way up north in CANADA EH


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

are you looking for a new name for her? my dad and i are happy for you beacas she is so darn cute


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

thaim said:


> i wish i lived in the area =( but im ALL the way up north in CANADA EH


LOL. I live a half hour from Canada. Like...Windsor.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats.

How old is she?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

If I remember correctly, they were born April 25th? SOOO, thatd make her...like 5.5 months-ish.  

Perfection. Im in love with herrrr. Maile is gonna be SO happy!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

man i am totally down to go. I WANNA MEET ALL THE AMAZING DOGS TOO! oh yea, and shana! lololz. 
sadly i think i may be in maine november 4. or at least, the fiance says we "might" be. ug! lol


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

woo-hoo!!!!!awesome!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmm...lemme think?!

Maine? Florida? Maine. Florida! Lol. Whats in Maine? Besides lobster.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well if i do go i get a free plane ticket bahahaha.  but ive never been to florida!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. I think Im driving down there...17 HOURS!!!! =-O

And...Florida is WAY better than Maine. Ive never been to Maine...but Florida has plam trees...Maine does not. WOOT WOOT!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao I'm going to be honest with you, the only "palm trees" that are native to florida never make it past looking like a bush... the trunks grow under ground! THOOOSE are a pain in the butt to clear off your land...we kinda just... gave up lmao. Megan hitch a ride with shantel and we'll find some kinda crud to get into when ya'll get here!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, all I know Shana, is I better see a frickin palm tree or its gonna be ON!!!! LOL. And I agree. Megan, forget Maine! Tell your fiance to take a friend to Maine, and we shall escape to Florida!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol i am so seriously considering this, YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW!!! 
maybe i shall seduce him later and then tell him im abondoning him and going to florida.
lmao.
wonder what he'll think about that
ill just tell him im going to bring home a piggy. he loves pig  ahahhaha.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO! Perfect! Hi Shana, were here to take all your dogs! KTHXBAI! lmfao.

Its gonnaaaa beeeeee funnnnnnn!!!!

Shana...is Jacksonville by the ocean? Will I get to see the ocean?!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mind, just take the bad ones... leave me Jarvis, and Cree LMFAO... Eh, I can handle neela too, she's getting kinda low key with her age... no so much with other dogs, but she's not wired up like she used to be!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahaha. Im oh so excitedddd!!!!  Yay for Florida! And Felony!! And Shana!!! YAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

1dog said:


> are you looking for a new name for her? my dad and i are happy for you beacas she is so darn cute


I just noticed your post Carley, and Im not sure about a new name? Suggestions are welcome...but...maybe she is just a lil Felony?! LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL okay yay ill take piggy! and ... anyone else i can find! ill take cree too cuz he is snuggly!!

17 hours is a loooooong time in a car bahahaha.
im going to talk to the fiance about it


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!! they are going to look so cute together!!! when you gether you better post pics of them meeting each other or something!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OHHHH!!! Thats why I need to get a new camera! Im going to be a picture taking fiend. I want to get lots of her trip up here...and down there with her brother and sister and Momma and Shana!  Im excited. And Megan...havent you learned yet? You dont talk to them about it...you TELL thm! LMFAO.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> OHHHH!!! Thats why I need to get a new camera! Im going to be a picture taking fiend. I want to get lots of her trip up here...and down there with her brother and sister and Momma and Shana!  Im excited. And Megan...havent you learned yet? You dont talk to them about it...you TELL thm! LMFAO.


 it super sucks that i have a child,or id go with you!but..i dont think my daughter would appreciate me going to fla again without her!but..you CAN bring meee home a new puppy!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, Megan called Pig, so youll hafta take Cree! HAHAHA. Poor Shana. Well just clean up your house of pups.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

how much? seriously!free??im so down,so let me know!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wait what the h#ll man!!! I want a nother one [email protected] grrr so not [email protected]


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. BelindaBone, Im just kidding about Megan actually taking Pig. We were just joking around about it. Shana is keeping Pig and Cree. Lucky Shana.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LOL. BelindaBone, Im just kidding about Megan actually taking Pig. We were just joking around about it. Shana is keeping Pig and Cree. Lucky Shana.


wtf!!man!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahaha. Had to get your hopes up...sorryyyy!!! You can play with Felony!!! Shell be in Michigan in 37 days!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

belindabone said:


> wtf!!man!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

*insert smiley punching another smiley in the face*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahaha
true. so ill be like "k im leaving bye" bahahahha yay!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol you guys are nuts! Belinda, you get my crazy biotch Neela lmao jp I wouldn't screw you over like that girl! I'm stoked, ya'll all need to come down...

BTW, Shantel... I don't do pictures lmao


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You're gettin Felony? You JERK!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh Shana...Im sneaky, sneaky with the camera. LOL. Im just playinggg. 

And Megan...tell that darn fiance whats up!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. And Shana, I honestly will never be able to thank you enough. Im am ECSTATIC about this pup!!!! I tell Maile everyday shes getting a sister, and though I know shes like WTF is that? Some new treat...I like to think shes thrilled as well.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahahha OF COURSE YOU DO PICTURES. TONS OF PICTURES. WHOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I really hope that you're happy with her


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you going to map your route to Shana's?

Maybe you can stop and see some of us...........hehehe


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Are you going to map your route to Shana's?
> 
> Maybe you can stop and see some of us...........hehehe


Were doing I-75 straight down. I tried to see how long it would be to visit NC, mmhmm...23 hours as opposed to 17. Meet us!!! LOL.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> Were doing I-75 straight down. I tried to see how long it would be to visit NC, mmhmm...23 hours as opposed to 17. Meet us!!! LOL.


23 hours is not to bad at all.......LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh no? Then come get us, then drive us to Shana, then drop us off, THEN you can go home.  PERFECT! Cmon Whit!!! LOL.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Im actually excited for the drive! I LOVEEEEE road trips!!!!  Im just crossing my fingers Megan's fiance is gonna be sucha good fiance and give the thumbs up! I think well have a blasttt!!!


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck,she is awesome


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

whoohoo!!!
road trippp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats Patch and Roses!!!! Im pretty excited!

And WOOOO road trips! I REALLLYYYY hope youre coming Megannn!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Are you really coming Megan?!?!?!?! :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Is Doug ready for the invasion?! LOL. Poor Doug!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

screw doug... lmao jp yeah he's down... he usually just plays video games and ignores me though lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahahah ITS LIKE A 90% YES!
my boss (aka best friend) says we can cancel work during those days no problem and she gave me the okay!
its jus the fiance i gotta work with! so tomorrow is a big party, my boss's husband is turning 50 we are having a surprise party so me and the boss are gunna tell him whats up tomorrow and tell him im going 

hahaha.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh WEIRD! Thats like Adam!!! He told me he wants some $150 video game for his birthday...I was like, oh sureee...WTF?!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

woo hoo! I can't wait! Man, I need to start looking for crap to do for us for when ya'll get here!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> screw doug... lmao jp yeah he's down... he usually just plays video games and ignores me though lol.


hahahaha i usually sit on the computer and ignore the fiance.. he gets rather pissed heehee


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, stuff to do!!!!!!! im probably just gunna sit with cree. cuz he reminds me of someone i know. i dunno why. hahahhahaa. but i guess if you guys wanna have some fun, thats alright too  haahahha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao, i need to be honest here... it does go both ways lol... Even when we have company though... we're all in a conversation and doug slithers away to the living room lmao he's a turd


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol Cree and Rudi can be soul mates that have never met! What do ya'll like to do?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL slithering away! i love that!
i slither onto the computer usually.... mostly cuz the fiance brings over smelly losers!
this one guy came over and ive known him for a long time but he doesnt come over much so when he came over i just said hi and went back to GP.... he say next to me with BARE FEET and they STANK HORRIBLE! even after he left, it was HORRIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, soul mates! hahaha! um... im up for anything pretty much  we wanna see the ocean!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I DEMAND seeing a palm tree. AND the ocean (Megan has never seen the ocean *cough*)!!! But, other than that...I like to dooooooooo...stuff?! LOL. Im exciteddd for Floridaaaa!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah I guess Eerie isn't much of a beach when you only have stones to step on and not sand. We have ugly beaches on the east coast would ya'll rather make the trip south west to the gulf? its perdy and green water


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

how long is that trip? lmao


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

How far of a drive is that? We could go there! Stay for a night? I went to Fort Walton once...it was pretty.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> how long is that trip? lmao


Right! We might as well just live in the frunking car!!! LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well the further south the prettier it gets.... Clear water is about a 3 hour drive... it's right outside of Tampa which has Busch Gardens...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

So we'd stay the night right? Lol. Im going to have to start saving all of my dollars AND cents...and possibly robbing my boyfriend!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heck yeah, it would be awesome to get away from responsibility for a while!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol.! Right!!! That would be fun! A little girls escape (jealousssssss Whitney?! Get chor booty down there!!). Lets!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Not to mention...if we show Megan the ocean...it hasta be the pretty ocean!!!! Thats a MUST!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think a friend of mine lives in clearwater. but i dont like him enough to see if we could stay with him, sadly.......... LOL.

i also have a friend that lives in gainseville (dont think i spelled that right)
but a whole friggin ay at the beach would be SO AMAZING!
how warm is it in november down there? 

cuz the fiance is talking all sorts of crazy about heating this winter.. im ready to escape! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk the temp...but...all I know is its warmer than it is here!!! LOL. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heck yeah it's warmer down here. We've been averaging mid to high seventies here lately. When my family comes down here from ohio it's almost always in our "winter" and they are like "maaan it's like late spring weather"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang you are so lucky! ive been toting around sweatpants and trying to figure out where all my good fall jackets are! its so lame cuz like 2 weeks ago we were in the high 90's and now we're like mid 50's.... why not a gradual change?!?! UGH!

but the ocean is a MUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

